# A pinholer in Oxford



## Steph (Jun 21, 2007)

I spent a day in Oxford, UK, with my pinhole camera (Zero2000) and a few rolls of Fuji Reala. Here are a few pictures that did not turn out too bad.

1






2





3





4





Thanks for looking.


----------



## just x joey (Jun 21, 2007)

i like the bike one.


----------



## tempra (Jun 21, 2007)

Certainly gives a different view of Oxford - great stuff!


----------



## ZyCzech (Aug 27, 2007)

My favorite would be the one with the cross.

Great job!


----------

